# how to set up a blood parrot tank???



## sonyamcc77 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have two blood parrots in a 55 gallon. The only thing I have in the tank is black gravel and a black background. Can anyone please advise on tank setup/decor. I know they like to hide, so what's the best route for decor?? Plants??
I have had them for 2 weeks now and I Love them  !
I want them to be happy in their new home.

Thanks,
Sonya


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

They should not be hiders. Perhaps they are not yet used to you or their new tank.

There is a good article about blood parrots here.

http://cichlidresearch.com/parrot.html

It may tell you more scientifically and ethically about this fish than you want to know, but it does describe its needs and a good choice of foods.

I would add this. Don't feed them feeder fish or fish that have died in other tanks. Some pet shops do but in order to elicit interest in the blood parrots. It is harmful to the fish and could introduce disease or parasites.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

My parrots have always liked SA/Amazon type setups, driftwood and plants, mine havent tried to uproot plants in the past, but don't expect many to act this way, most will.


----------



## sonyamcc77 (Nov 13, 2009)

I set their tank up with driftwood and plants, and it's amazing how they've come out and been more friendly. I think they feel like they are safer since they have more hiding places. I also added some giant danios as dither fish, this probably helped as well.

Thanks Gage!!

Sonya


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Not at all.

The Tanins in the driftwood should help bring out there red coloring as well.


----------

